# Longest Trout of 2013



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Tiffany Monk of Jackson Ms caught this 32" beauty last May. She's one heck of a fisherman. Usually Tiffany catches the biggest Redfish of the day and thats ok with her husband, but I think he was a little jealous of the trout!! HAHA! Venice, La is home to arguably the finest Speckled Trout fishing in the world....
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------

